# Assistance with blue cheese dressing requested



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 27, 2013)

I made a blue cheese dressing last night using the following ingredients:

Sour cream
Mayonnaise
Gorgonzola
Granulated garlic
Black pepper
Parsley
Chives
Salt
Milk to thin it

It tasted great, but it didn't taste like blue cheese dressing except when I got bites with a chunk of blue cheese. When I used the leftovers this afternoon it was the same thing. What I'm looking for is a light blue cheese flavor through out the entire thing with crumbles of blue cheese adding occasional intensity.

My first instinct is to use the hand blender to mix some of the gorganzola with the sour cream before adding everything else but I'm open to suggestions. Anyone have an idea about the best way to accomplish my goal?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 27, 2013)

I would do as you suggested. I would blend some blue cheese in with it and then add some more chunks after. I think the blue cheese flavor would permeate more if you let it sit in the fridge over night. Just my .02.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, use half the crumbles and cream them to a smooth paste then mix in the sour cream and mayo.  Finish up with the rest of the ingredients.  I like making it the day before so the flavors meld.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, I'll do that with the next batch.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2013)

When I make blue cheese dressing I just add grated blue cheese to vinaigrette and whisk until it mostly dissolved.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2013)

taxlady said:


> When I make blue cheese dressing I just add grated blue cheese to vinaigrette and whisk until it mostly dissolved.



But a nice creamy bleu cheese dressing is superior!   Yum!!!  Even good on a baked potato!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But a nice creamy bleu cheese dressing is superior!   Yum!!!  Even good on a baked potato!


Hmmph! Superior, my bum.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Hmmph! Superior, my bum.



I can show you exactly how it attaches itself to a bum...I think a couple of rolls of chub around here are caused by bleu cheese dressing...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 28, 2013)

I've had a couple of vinegar based blue cheese dressings. One was good, the other made me gag. I might try a vinegar based one eventually, but first I'll get the cream based one right. I know the one I'm working on will be difficult to mess up so long as I stick to adding a little cheese at a time. This way when I try it, if it flops, I can just use the rest of the blue cheese to make a cream based one. Always good to have a backup plan.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 28, 2013)

We like to use buttermilk in place of sour cream.  Leftover dressing thickens in fridge and can be stretched by adding more buttermilk.  Many cheeses seem salty enough without adding salt to the dressing.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 28, 2013)

You might try using a different cheese. Maybe a Maytag blue.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 28, 2013)

I had a blue cheese dressing in Canada once that was vinegar and creamy.  And it was divine.  Too bad the place I ate at was manned by arrogant...umm.. people...  Never went back.

I do keep meaning to try making my own dressing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> I had a blue cheese dressing in Canada once that was vinegar and creamy.  And it was divine.  Too bad the place I ate at was manned by arrogant...umm.. people...  Never went back.
> 
> I do keep meaning to try making my own dressing.



PAGs ingredient list is a really good starting point.  Similar to the one we used at the Sizzler restaurant when I worked there.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 28, 2013)

I use cream cheese, sour cream and blue cheese (Trader Joe has a nice cave aged blue cheese) to make my blue cheese dressing/dip.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 28, 2013)

I would 86 the mayo & use buttermilk instead, & mash the ingredients together. Here's a recipe I like from David Lebovitz:

blue cheese, crumbled
sea salt & ground black pepper
finely chopped chives
sour cream
buttermilk
fresh lemon juice or white wine vinegar
red wine vinegar

Blue Cheese Dressing | David Lebovitz


----------



## jkath (Jan 28, 2013)

I love my blue cheese dressing! Actually, it's Ina Garten's recipe 
What you're missing is the Tarragon:

First make the tarragon vinegar: I put fresh crushed tarragon in a quality white balsamic and let it steep overnight. It's actually a nice thing to keep in the fridge 

4 oz. Roquefort cheese, crumbled
1 c. mayonnaise
1 c. heavy cream
2 Tbsp. tarragon vinegar
1 tsp. kosher salt
½ tsp. freshly ground black pepper

Whiz all together in a food processor


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 28, 2013)

The upside is I have access to a very very nice Roquefort (spendy but very very nice).

The downside is a certain Kathleen in this house really does not like blue cheese.

She seems to tolerate it in very small quantities with certain things.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> The upside is I have access to a very very nice Roquefort (spendy but very very nice).
> 
> The downside is a certain Kathleen in this house really does not like blue cheese.
> 
> She seems to tolerate it in very small quantities with certain things.




More for you  Small batches...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2013)

Suddenly I have a huge craving for bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, lots of ideas. That was my second time making a creamy salad dressing. The first was a couple weeks ago when I was out of salad dressing but had mayo and sour cream. So it's good to see lots of suggestions.


----------



## Constance (Jan 28, 2013)

You have too many ingredients. All you need is bleu cheese, Mayo or Miracle Whip (my fave), and a little milk to thin it. If you want pepper, add it to your salad after it's dressed.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 29, 2013)

Try this, you'll never go back...


Mayonnaise (2 parts)
Sour cream (1 part)
Buttermilk to thin
Crumbled blue cheese (not Gorgonzola - try a maytag blue)
Worcestershire sauce (1 tsp per 2 cups of dressing)
Grated fresh onion
Granulated garlic
White pepper
Salt to taste


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2013)

Janet H said:


> Try this, you'll never go back...
> 
> 
> Mayonnaise (2 parts)
> ...



That is the recipe we had at Sizzler. I made a mash of the last 5 ingredients, for overnight, the next day (first thing) would stir in the mayo and sour cream so it would be ready by lunch.  I wish I could find my card, I had all the amounts on it.  I could eat this with a spoon and it was fantastic on steak.


----------



## menumaker (Jan 31, 2013)

For me I would use less ingredients. No garlic or sour cream or even mayonnaise to start with. I would blend most of the cheese with a little cream to loosen it and perhaps some white pepper. taste and then if you want, add some mayonnaise and perhaps a little lemon juice. I think garlic could alter the flavor enough to get away from the blue cheese flavor you want to keep. When you are happy, crumble the rest of the cheese and fold in gently for texture.
This is just my preference of course


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jan 31, 2013)

Mayonnaise has no place in a blue cheese dressing.  Or anywhere in food.  But that's just my opinion.  That stuff makes me gag.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 31, 2013)

The things we know vs what we think we know. 

I just looked up my favorite blue cheese dressing recipe card. Haven't read it in Years! because I know how to make it from "memory". 

Among other things it called for 1 Cup Mayo. I use at most 2 Tbsp. Red wine vinegar. I usually use lemon and zest. Garlic powder vs smashed garlic clove(s) I usually use. Buttermilk. I usually use a little plain milk to thin it to consistency after it's all stirred up. 
. 
I Always add green onion, that chive plant in the garden is the most neglected thing I know. It calls for chives. 

Parsely , not in original recipe 

Worcester shire, a cap full, 2 tsp called for in original recipe. 
Sometimes a small spoonful horseradish, I knew this wasn't in original recipe. 
Original calls for Sugar. That hasn't crossed my mind or a measuring spoon probably ever! 

My original says 4 oz blue cheese. Pffft, That and More, some to smoosh and mix and more to crumble. 

Now, whoever above said add Tarragon. Brilliant. I grow this and even buy it at out rageous prices by the Stem off season. Love it. 

Gotta re-work the Recipe and Write down my favorite next time I make this.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 31, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I made a blue cheese dressing last night using the following ingredients:
> 
> Sour cream
> *Mayonnaise*
> ...


 
Personally, I would omit the mayonnaise.


----------

